# replace shocks & struts



## kenskillz (Aug 1, 2005)

I've done struts and shocks on my volvo 240 before. My brother wants me to do the shocks on his 97 maxima this weekend. Will i need special tools for this? I have a pair of spring compressors for macpherson type struts. will these fit the maxima. i noticed in a previous posting, someone replaced the rear strut bushings. does this car have struts in the rear also? aside from the shocks, what parts should i replace?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

spring compressors and typical sockets/extensions are all you need.

12,14,17,19mm are all of the sizes you need, and a few extensions to get to the rear upper mounts.

you will want to replace the strut dust boots as well, and I recommend replacing the bearings up front. They are about $12 each from KYB.. The dust boots can be purchased from a Miata or a Mustang I think and are usually in stock at most parts stores- just so you don't have to special order everything specifically for the Maxima.

You can see most of the parts here:
http://kyb.com/catalog/index.php?Action=Submit&MakeID=Nissan&ModelID=630&x=63&y=14

As for a how-to, this should answer just about every other question you have on it. (look around in this forum for the dust boot information I mentioned above. I know it's in there, but too lazy to look it up for you. that's your job, not mine.  )
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?p=2393829#post2393829


----------



## kenskillz (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info!!! These links are exactly what i was looking for!


----------

